# 

## Ptysia

uzywal ktos? fajne? 

chcemy sami pomalowac mieszkanie, zeby zaoszczedzic  
dzisiaj pomalowalam pokoj synka, sufit w lazience i zaczelam przedpokoj  

ale najbradziej przeraza mnie wielkosc salonu z kuchnia, i pomyslalam o takim pistolecie - wyszlo by taniej niz fachowiec

----------


## monidare

podlaczam sie do tematu. Ptysia, czy widzieliscie taki pistolet w akcji? gdzie go mozna kupic? czy mozna go stosowac do wszystkich farb emulsyjnych? czy wystarczy do niego zwykly kompresor? tyle pytan, a tak malo casu, kruca bomba...

----------


## Ptysia

widzialam ttlko w internecie, dlatego tu pytam
nie mam pojecia wiecej o nim

----------


## monidare

podbijam. czekam na wszelkie informacje w temacie

----------


## ania

Przyłączam się.
Czy ktoś malował sam natryskowo? Jak to wychodzi?

----------


## Zavadcoff

W marketach są jeszcze takie pistolety na prąd - czy ktoś może stosował do czegoś?

----------


## kret

próbowałem   :big grin:  
mam jeszcze 2 sztuki , różne dysze od 1,5 do 2,5
różne farby od tanich: dekoral akrylit W do naprawdę ok : caparol, oikos, tikkurila

nie polecam

efekt niezadowalający ale dla osoby nie przywiązującej wagi do szczegółów może być ok
ja jestem bardzo upierdliwy - pomalowaną ścianę oglądam z żarówką 100W pod różnymi kątami - nie wychodzi dobrze

ale dopiero 6-ty malarz zrobił że jestem zadowolony - wałkiem   :big grin:  
poprzednim dziękowałem po oglądnięciu próbki roboty;

----------


## sSiwy12

Też malowałem takim ustrojstwem elektromechanicznym. Mordęga straszna, efekty gorsze niż wałkiem. Jeśli już chcesz malować natryskowo, to lepsze efekty osiągniesz starym sposobem, tj. pompką malarską. "Łyka" kazdą farbę, powierzchnia krycia wieksza niż w pistolecie. Minusem jest druga osoba potrzebna do "napędu", oraz, co istotne, dużo sprzątania (lub bardzo dokładne wymaskowanie okien i obłożenie folią podłogi) - bardzo "pyli" lecz to już taki urok malowania natryskowego.

----------

j.w. 
nie polecam

----------


## ania

> pompką malarską.


A co to za cudo? Czy to wygląda jak opryskiwacz do roślin?   :Roll:

----------

> Czy to wygląda jak opryskiwacz do roślin?


mniej wiecej  - tylko pompuje sie nogą
takim opryskiwaczem mozna np. malowac wysoka hala - bez drabiny czy rusztowań

----------


## I.W.

Kiedys było coś takiego co wyglądało jak słoik z rurką i pokrywką i podłączało się to do odkurzacza tzn na jego wylocie. Normalnie to nalezałoby uzyc kompresora i pistoletu ze sporą dyszą. Te wynalazki elektryczne typu wagner chyba nie pociągną przy gęstszej farbie.

----------


## Edgar the liar

Mam takiego wagnera na prąd , działa on własnie tak samo jak te słoiczki z odkurzaczem .
Nie nadaje sie on do malowania ścian .
Kupiłem go do malowania drzwi i różnych rzeczy emaliami.
Drzwi i różne listewki wychodzą super , ale trzeba farbe rozmaiać.
Meble tym malowałem też wyszły ok.
Próbowałem ściane , ale farba ścienna jest za gęsta i nie pójdzie , a po rozpuszczeniu nie kryje.

----------


## demol

Pistolet elektryczny : widziałem demonstrację działania w Pznańskim Auchanie nadaje się jedynie do rozrzedzonych farb, nie ma najmniejszych szans by położył równą warstwę akrylowej farby bez zacieków i malowania wszystkiego w koło, dobry wałek zrobi to o wiele lepiej. 
Pistolet malarski , ta wielka rura pompowana nogą lub ręcznie, faktycznie świetnie pokrywa spore powierzchnie, używałem go do malowania klatki schodowej gdzie ściany i sufit (miejscami ponad 3m wysoko) pokryte były tradycyjnym barankiem z pacy, jednak ma również wady: kapie, chlapie i faktycznie nadaje się do malowania sporych powierzchni w jednakowym kolorze. 
Polecam dobre wałki i trochę wysiłku a efekt będzie super.

pozdrawiam

----------


## bladyy78

Zamiast kombinowac z pistoletem kup sobie dobry walek do malowania i malowanie bedzie duzo sprawniejsze.

----------


## Matti



----------


## Matti

Jeszcze ten moge polecic.Wazne zeby mozna uzywac farb wodnych i akrylowych.Zadnych tanik podrobek inacze bedziesz podzielal poglady kolegow.

----------


## Edgar the liar

Własnie mam ten drugi , huczący , działa na zasadzie odkurzacza , efekt na drewnie i drzwiach jest super , ale nie nadaje sie do ścian.
Ten pierwszy działa tak ze tłoczek mechanicznie pompuje farbe bez użycia powietrza , i jak pamietam to strasznie ciapał małymi kropelkami farby.
Szczerze mówiąc niewiem do czego służy (ten pierwszy) , moze własnie do farb latexowych na sciane nie wiem , bo ja próbowałem go z olejną na drewnie , i ciapał.

----------


## marika77

Podbijam temat. WIdze że wiele osób było zainteresowanych malowaniem natryskowym. Ja myślę by takim pistoletem pomalować ogrodzenie zrobione z kątownika i ceownika. Jakiejś specjalnie super jakości malowania nie oczekuje, ale żeby to wreszccie zrobić. Część pomalowaliśmy pędzlami ale zajmuje to tyle czasu, że nam urlopu zabrakło, więc myślimy nad takim pistoletem. Na allegroszu są takie nawet za 70zł http://allegro.pl/pistolet-do-malowa...459819769.html lub droższe za ok 220zł  http://allegro.pl/graffity-pistolet-...452406662.html . Nie wiem ile to jest warte użytkowo ale nawet traktując taki pistolet jednorazowo, tzn na kilka dni malowania chyba się opłaci. Malowalibyśmy farbą podkłądową i chlorokauczukową. Obydwie są rzadsze od farb ściennych. Co o tym myslicie? Macie doświadczenie z takimi kompresorkami

----------


## gentoonx

mam ten tańszy ale z Mango, nie narzekam, jedyna wada tych maszynek dla mnie to mały pojemnik na farbę, ale profesjonalny agregat to kupa kasy, więc ... lubie co mam

----------


## marika77

Ten tańszy właśnie mi przypomina model oferowany przez TV MANGO. Zawsze się z takich sprzętów śmiałam ale może teraz może się przydać a cena niewysoka. Jakiej farby używałeś? Podkładowa jest rzadsza ale chlorokauczuk to gęstsza farba i nie wiem czy trzeba ją rozcieńczać czy da rade bez rozcieńczania. Nie wiem czy takie rozcieńczanie farby nie wpływa na skuteczność, trwałość powłoki.

----------


## gentoonx

na trwałość nie wpływa, ewentualnie na krycie. Malowałem akrylową, emulsyjną, chlorokauczukiem (trochę musiałem rozcieńczyć), podkładową Cortiną, drewnochronem.

Generalnie  dużo tym nie malowałem, ale to co miałem dałem radę.

----------


## panrostbef

Co jakiś czas w Biedrze są takie pistolety do malowania. Ja kupiłem i nie narzekam. Daje rade nawet z gęstym Duluxem  :smile:

----------


## pieknyromek

Ja nie polecam a więcej głosów tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C5%BCywa%C5%82

----------


## miko.kras

Ja mam pistolet do malowania stayera, maluje sie super i ułatwia prace, ale uprzedzam, że nie jest to na początku w cale łatwe..sa smugi itp .trzeba dojść do wprawy...

----------


## k.szpenio

A czy do malowania pistoletem konieczna jest specjalna farba?

----------


## miko.kras

Ja malowałem normalną, taką jak do malowania wałkiem. Nic mi nie wiadomo, żeby trzeba było malować jakimiś specjalnymi. Trzeba tylko sprawdzić lepkość na początku za pomocą lepkościomierza, żeby farba się dobrze rozprowadzała.

----------


## k.szpenio

Farba nie zostaje na urządzeniu? Jest jakiś problem z jego czyszczeniem?

----------


## miko.kras

Z pozostawaniem farb nie ma żadnego problemu. Pistolet jest wykonany z materiału do, którego farba nie przywiera. A w razie problemów zawsze można urządzenie wyczyścić rozpuszczalnikiem.

----------


## kemot_p

Odgrzebuję temat. 
Czy amator jest w stanie opanować malowanie pistoletem malarskim? Wymalowałem już wałkiem około 500 m2 ścian (gruntowanie). Ale zastanawiam się czy na docelowe malowanie (2 warstwy) nie pokusić się o jakiś pistolet malarski. Macie jakieś doświadczenia? Czy trudno opanować tą sztukę? 
Myślę o czymś takim:
https://wagner-polska.com.pl/pl/p/Pi...agner-W590/540
lub:
https://wagner-polska.com.pl/pl/p/Pi...l-Perfect-/539

----------

